# OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica?



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

This looks like a OSIR Spoiler replica what do u guys think?
Its more than half the price and looks the same








Anyone dealt with this guys before?


_Modified by XXX 1.8T at 8:20 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? ( XXX 1.8T)*

i might buy ha


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? (ShockwaveCS)*

buy it and let us know how it fits! 
because the OSIR one is so overpriced for a lil peice of fiberglass. 
Ive bought shift boots from crazy polish people before and the quality was top notch.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

$70.00 to ship ??


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? ( XXX 1.8T)*

The OSIR one just easily glues right onto your stock one... that one will be more work i think.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? (TTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTTT* »_The OSIR one just easily glues right onto your stock one... that one will be more work i think.

I'm pretty sure that one just glues on as well.. its just a bootleg of the OSIR one.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? (cdougyfresh)*

link?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? (20vTa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTa4* »_link?


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? (golfzex)*

get the exhaust valence from them first!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_get the exhaust valence from them first!


i luv mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









so whats the link for the replica spoiler??


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? (golfzex)*

God thats SICK! i want one!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: OSIR Rear Spoiler Replica? (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_God thats SICK! i want one!

thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LINK!!!!


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the link for the awesome rear valence


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wheelman21)*

that one looks like the one sold on http://www.ttstuff.com
unless its also an ebay knock off


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

WILL SOMEONE GET THE KID A FRIGGEN LINK????


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Wheelman21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wheelman21* »_What's the link for the awesome rear valence

http://www.ttstuff.com/Merchan...TMVPC


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I just bought the spoilerdepot.com one and it fits great. you have to remoe the stock wing for it though, and mine was glued and bolted on to the hatch... fun to remove- but the new one looks great. I think it was like 150 to the door?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (brian_216)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian_216* »_I just bought the spoilerdepot.com one and it fits great. you have to remoe the stock wing for it though, and mine was glued and bolted on to the hatch... fun to remove- but the new one looks great. I think it was like 150 to the door?

but you have to get it painted too right?


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

I ordered mine primered. then coated it in flat black epoxy primer. my car is black so I didnt worry about the body color part, plus im painting her sprint blue soon so then Ill take care of the colored part of the wing.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (brian_216)*

Oh man, I can't wait to see it in Sprint Blue


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Still waiting for a link from the OP...........without it this thread is worthless.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
I think thats what he was looking at. Its from those guys in poland who make all the fiberglass tt body kit knockoffs and sell them on ebay. Not sure if they are anygood, then again they're fiberglass.


_Modified by pat7755 at 7:36 AM 5/5/2008_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (pat7755)*

hmmm, is it just the lip or the whole wing, he needs to have more info in that auction.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pat7755)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat7755* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
I think thats what he was looking at. Its from those guys in poland who make all the fiberglass tt body kit knockoffs and sell them on ebay. Not sure if they are anygood, then again they're fiberglass.

_Modified by pat7755 at 7:36 AM 5/5/2008_

The OSIR one is also fiberglass. On that part of the car its fine to be fiberglass.. not gonna be hitting anything that will mess it up (I'd hope)


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

i ordered one let you know how it goes.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_i ordered one let you know how it goes.


please do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (golfzex)*

It arrived the only down side is it come un painted.
Apart from that the fit and finish is perfect just need to give it a quick rub, paint and away i go


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

what are you painting it with?


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (pat7755)*

where did u get that link? ive been searching ebay for that wing from poland but theres none that ship to canada!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_what are you painting it with?

Im getting my mate to spray it matt black to match the rear valance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*comparison?*

so with the OSIR telson bit.... does that make the spoiler identical
to the OEM 3.2 spoiler? or is the 3.2 a bit larger to begin with?
I've not gotten my TT next to a 3.2 or one with the OSIR bit to compare
the three.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: comparison? (exboy99)*

Theoretically it'll be the exact same as the 3.2


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: comparison? (l88m22vette)*

Do any people paint these spoilers to match the color of the car, or are these usually left black, mimicing the 3.2 style?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: comparison? (Polski Ogier)*

people usually paint em black - but I was considering painting to match my car since I have some left over from my headlights.... If I dont like it can always be re-sanded & painted black.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: comparison? (cdougyfresh)*

I actually saw one yesterday that was painted to match the color of the car. It looks good, except you see it is an add-on. I would recommend bondo-ing the line, so that the spoiler looks like 1 complete part, and not 2 pieces with a line.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: comparison? (Polski Ogier)*

yeah that is true it would look strange being a diff peice. I'm going to have to actually get the peice and test fit it on the car before I can make a real decision


----------

